# My Classical Music Journey Blog



## schuberkovich (Apr 7, 2013)

Hello! I am a new member here. I just wanted to share a project which I have started, in which I post my about each new work I properly listen to, with a bit of history, analysis and opinion. 
Here is the link: http://classicalmusicjourney.wordpress.com/
My first post is on Ravel's Piano Concerto for the Left Hand. I am looking forward to doing more - I hope you enjoy it!


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

I look forward to reading it!


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

It was a good start, look forward to more.


----------

